# Sites won't remember me



## Sisal (Oct 6, 2007)

How come various spots such as Facebook won't remember me even when I check the spot to have them do so? I've emptied cache and cookies so that's not it.


----------



## bicycle bill (Jul 11, 2003)

I think you need to revisit cookie settings.

http://www.aboutcookies.org/Default.aspx?page=1


----------



## Sisal (Oct 6, 2007)

The cookies doesn't seem to be the answer. Again I emptied it. I can't refuse cookies altogether because then I can't get onto Facebook at all.


----------



## akaHothead (Apr 1, 2009)

Set to accept First Party cookies but Block Third Party cookies.


----------



## Sisal (Oct 6, 2007)

I have that.


----------



## bicycle bill (Jul 11, 2003)

If you are running Firefox.

http://support.mozilla.com/tiki-view_forum_thread.php?locale=de&comments_parentId=320768&forumId=1


----------



## obxyz (Apr 22, 2009)

If you're running Firefox, have you tried clearing your cache? Also, I've had times when sites didn't remember me and I quit Firefox and relaunched and it worked again.

One more thing, when you say "I check the spot to have them do so" are you talking about the "Remember Me" box for the Facebook login or the "Do you want firefox to remember this site" bar at the top.


----------



## Pawn3d (Apr 13, 2008)

I wish Paypal and my bank would remember all that stuff...

I also wish the password nazis would let me use "pork" for my password, but NOOOOOO, it has to have 7 characters and contain 1 number and one uppercase letter... (Like I can remember that) Seriously, who's gonna hack my Dell forum account?


----------

